# Newsgroups? Wie funktioniert's?



## Neyman (15. Oktober 2002)

ich weiß, ich weiß, die frage wurde erst vor einem monat schon mal gestellt und ja, ich habe auch die suchfunktion benutzt, aber trotzdem:
Ich möchte meinen Newsreader von Outlook nutzen, um news aus newsgroups zu lesen (wofür auch sonst ).
bie mir gibt's nur ein "Server nicht gefunden.". Was mache ich da nur falsch? 

Es wäre ganz nett, wenn mir jemand das mit den newsgroups anahan einer real existierenden newsgroup erklären könnte (z. B. alt.magic).

danke im voraus!


----------



## Adam Wille (15. Oktober 2002)

Mh, also weil ich's grad eben mal wieder ausgeführt habe, versuch' ich mal mein Glück. 

Du kannst in deinem Outlook (Express) unter "Extras" ein neues Konto für News anlegen, gibst dort deinen Usernamen ein (Realname im Usenet!) und eine valide eMail-Adresse von dir und gibst dann die Adresse des Newsservers an.

Ich bspw. als t-online/offline-Nutzer habe news.t-online.de als Newsserver zur Verfügung, den ich ohne weitere Anmeldung nutzen darf.

Mit gewähltem Newsserver kann ich dann mir eine Liste der verfügbaren Newsgroups downloaden (~10000 Stück, darunter auch alt.magic, alt.rishada, alt.harschforst, alt.moxdiamond und Co. ) und mir dann spezielle davon, die mich interessieren, eben abonnieren.

Heißt es werden die Header der News-Threads in der jeweiligen Newsgroup heruntergeladen und bei Anklicken der einzelnen thread-aufgespaltenen Postings werden auch diese runtergeladen und sichtbar.

hth,
Geist


----------



## Neyman (16. Oktober 2002)

danke, ich bin allerdings kein t-online user. wie kann ich mich nun auf einem newsserver einloggen? welcher newsgroup kann ich denn ohne anmeldung beitreten?
"realname im usenet" bedeutet dass ich meinen richtigen namen eingebe, oder?!

bisher bin ich so weit gekommen, dass ich mir newsgroups unter http://www.newsgroups.de anschaue - das ist mir aber viel zu unkomfortabel.


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

das einloggen geht (wie geist schon sagte) über deinen email-client - z.b. outlook express. da gibst du einfach den server ein, auf den du ohne weiteres zugreifen darfst.
normalerweise wird von deinem isp einer zur verfügung gestellt. auf den server hast du dann die gleichen zugriffsrechte, wie auf einen pop3-server.

mit anderen worten: du nimmst dir im normalfall deinen email-account von deinem isp und meldest dich damit auf dem news-server an. und schon kriegst du eine liste mit allen newsgroups, aus denen du dir das aussuchen kannst, was du haben willst.


----------



## Neyman (16. Oktober 2002)

...wie's ausschaut bin ich entweder zu blöd, oder ich bin schon zu schläfrig um eure hilfreichen kommentare zu verstehen - oder beides  

ich habe mein e-mail-konto bei web.de und gehe (meistens) über freenet ins internet. isp heißt, soweit ich mich in meinem übermüdedeten zustand noch erinnern kann internet service provider oder so ähnlich.
sagt (schreibt) mir einfach, was ich wo eingeben muss. dass mit dem Realname und der e-mail-adresse bekomme ich natürlich schon selbst hin, aber den rest kriege ich irgendwie nicht hin... 

nochmals danke im voraus!


----------

